# Internship in Dubai-Help required!



## aml1-90 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have recently finished my BSc Computing & Information System degree from a British university and now looking for an internship(preferbaly,paid!!!unpaid is also fine!) job .....for around 5-6months!(more or less is also fine).

Could somone please please please sugest places,where they accept interns??? or could someone give me some contacts where i can contact myself. 

please reply back if you have any questions!..

kind regards!


----------

